# كتب كليه الهندسه (مدنى) / جامعه المنصوره / مصر



## مهندس مصطفى (10 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="7 70"] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان الحمد لله والصلاه والسلام على رسول الله سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
[/FRAME]




[FRAME="7 70"]هذه مجموعه كتب لدكاتره كليه الهندسه جامعه المنصوره / مصر ادخل وحمل[/FRAME]




[FRAME="7 70"]الثمن : الدعاء لى وللدكاتره(مع المحافظه على حقوق النشر لهم )[/FRAME]




[FRAME="7 70"] 
اولا : مقاومه المواد: اختبارات الخرسانه الاستاذ/ الدكتور / محمود امام
http://elearning.mans.edu.eg/imam/book1.htm
[/FRAME]



[FRAME="7 70"] 
ثانيا: كتاب الصدم والكلال : الاستاذ / الدكتور/ محمود امام
http://elearning.mans.edu.eg/imam/book2.htm

[/FRAME]




[FRAME="7 70"] 
ثالثا : الكبارى المعدنيه (سكك حديد+ كبارى الطرق) ملخص الكود: الاستاذ/الدكتور نبيل محمود

http://www.mans.edu.eg/faceng/arabic

[/FRAME]





[FRAME="7 70"] 
رابعا : كتاب اداره المشرعات : الاستاذ الدكتور / عماد البلتاجى
http://osp.mans.edu.eg/elbeltagi/

[/FRAME]


والله ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى والتوفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيق

CIVILENGINEER_1985 * Y A H O O . C O M


----------



## Fouâd (11 يونيو 2006)

Merci mon ami Mustapha pour ces livres; et je m'excuse d'avoir répondre en français parceque il n' y pas la langue arabe dans ce ordinature.


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (11 يونيو 2006)

thanks for ALLAH

then thank you for your commention ,I understand what you writing but I cannot make a correct phrase now in francaise because I have not do that from nearly six years


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (11 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="7 70"] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
[/FRAME]


[FRAME="7 70"] 
استكمال سلسله كتب كليه الهندسه (مدني) جامعه المنصوره / مصر
[/FRAME]



[FRAME="7 70"] 
خامسا : كتاب الاساسات الخازوقيه pile foundations للاستاذ الدكتور / عادل ضيف
http://osp.mans.edu.eg/deepfoundation/default.htm

[/FRAME]


----------



## adil (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 


كتب اكثر من رائعه ونرجو المزيد 

واجهتني مشكلة لم استطيع فتح الصفحة للفصل الثالث الجزئين لكتاب الاساسات الخازوقية 
وكذلك كتاب الكباري المعدنية 

اذا قمت بتنزيلهم ارجو منك ان ترفعهم علي الموقع او ترسلهم لي


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

شكرا للرد

واتمنى للجميع الاستفاده
بالنسبه لكتاب الكبارى المعدنيه هتفتح الرابط هيدخلك على موقع الكليه من القائمه الى فوق

الاقسام الاداريه>>>قسم الهندسه المدنيه
وبعد الدخول على صفحه الهندسه المدنيه سيبها تحمل قليلا وانزل على اسماء >>>السادة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بقسم الهندسة الإنشائية 

هتلاقى اسم 
أ.د/ نبيل سيد محمود حسن 

نشط
اضغط عليه هيدخلك على الصفحه الخاصه بيه

وحمل الكتاب

وبالنسبه للفصل الثالث فى كتاب pile foundation

صحيح انه لا يفتح لان السيرفر او الموقع به مشكله من زمان فانا فعلا لم استطع ان افتح تلك الصفحه ولكن اخدت المنهج كامل على ورق من الدكتور


----------



## مهندس كريم (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك يا مهندس مطصفى وجزاك الله كل خير
انا عايز كتاب مساحة به امثلة عن الميزانيات والميزانية الشبكية


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
دكاتره المساحه لم يضعوا كتبهم على سايت الكليه
ولكن انا ارى بعض الاخوه وضعوا فى هذا المنتدى بعض كتب المساحه القيمه
اذهب الى الموضوع الى فى اعلى المواضيع باسم مكتبه الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## زيدان26 (11 يونيو 2006)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## EHAB SOBHY MOHAMED (12 يونيو 2006)

السلاكم عليكم

شكرا جزيلا ياأخ مصطفى وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (12 يونيو 2006)

وجازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alpha_beta (13 يونيو 2006)

ماذا عن كتب هندسة الاتصالات و الإلكترونيات أو القوى الكهربائية ، هل هناك رابط لها


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (13 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

نعم من الممكن ان يكون هناك كتب فى كل الاقسام ادخل على القسم التى تريد ولو رايت اسم احد الدكاتره نشط اضغط عليه ممكن يكون واضع كتبه


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (14 يونيو 2006)

عطاء غير محدود من أساتذة ينتمون للزمن الجميل أرجو أن يصلهم عميق شكرنا و امتناننا


----------



## silik (14 يونيو 2006)

عطاء غير محدود وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (14 يونيو 2006)

وجازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mmostafa (14 يونيو 2006)

بوجود امثالك يوجد الخير


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (16 يونيو 2006)

نرجوا من الله لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم الافـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاده


وجازاك الله خيرا Mmostafa


----------



## hassananas (16 يونيو 2006)

وبالنسبه للفصل الثالث فى كتاب pile foundation

صحيح انه لا يفتح لان السيرفر او الموقع به مشكله من زمان فانا فعلا لم استطع ان افتح تلك الصفحه ولكن اخدت المنهج كامل على ورق من الدكتور 
where can i find chapter 3A


----------



## المهندس2000 (16 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لك و إلي الأمام يا بطل
:68:


----------



## majed m (16 يونيو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (17 يونيو 2006)

وجـــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيراenf-taif

No Commention On The Upper Two Commention


----------



## م م/هند (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
صراحة الكرم مش جديد على اهل المنصورة 
جزاك الله خير م / مصطفى


----------



## م. الشلاّحي (18 يونيو 2006)

الله يجزاك كل الخير


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

وجازاك الله خيرا م/هند وشكرا على الرد الطيب هذا اكرمك الله

وجازاك الله كل الخير م/ الشلاحى


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (27 يونيو 2006)

ونرجوا للجميع الافاده


----------



## م_عمرو (3 يوليو 2006)

انا شاكر ليك كرمك
و اشكر كل دكتور مهندس في جامعة المنصوره
و انا باحبكم جدا لانكم فعلا محترمين
مع تقديري
تلميذ من تلامذة هندسة المنصوره سابقا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (6 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك على هذا الكلام الطيب وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## صابر دياب (9 يوليو 2006)

شكراً أخي

وشكراً لجامعة المنصورة


----------



## المهندس طنطا (26 أغسطس 2006)

انا مش عارف احمل الكتب دي


----------



## احمد الديب (26 أغسطس 2006)

الله ينور يا مهندسين وورنا الهمة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (28 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس مصطفى وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالعزيز الصبيحى (29 أغسطس 2006)

بارك اللة فيك يا بش مهندس ومشكور جدا على مجهود اللرائع واسال اللة العظيم ان يعظم لك والدكاترة عظيم الاجر والتقدم..ولكن لدى مشكلة فى تحيمل كتاب مقاومة المواد الرجاء ان تبعثة لى على الاميل وانا بحاجة ماسة الية وياريت ان يكون ردك بصورة سريعة .......وبارك اللة فيك مرة اخرى


----------



## khaledelmasry (29 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

عزرا اخوانى المهندسين على التاخير فى الرد وذلك لحدوث عطل بالانترنت عندى
قمت الان بتحميل كتابى الدكتور محمود امام مره اخرى على الرابد شار بناء على طلب الاخوه

ولم ارسله لكم على البريد لانه غير معلوم + لكى تعم الفائده

كما تعلم افتح الرابط انزل تحت فى نهاية الصفحة اختار فررررى وانتظر حتى تمر الثوانى اكتر الحروف 
وحمل (( الملف مضغوط فك الضغط))


http://rapidshare.de/files/31725652/IMAM_BOOKS.rar.html

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mss1411 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيز الصبيحى (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك اللة فيكيا بشمهندس مصطفى


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (5 سبتمبر 2006)

وبارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد السيوطى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يابشمهندس مصطفي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## AMSE (17 سبتمبر 2006)

جزيل الشكر مجموعه ممتازه


----------



## عمرو11 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mousad1210 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

عطاء غير محدود وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## eng.mohad (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

وفيكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم جميعا بارك


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (5 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## داليا (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## galal_beh (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sawam (25 مايو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك يبشمهندس مصطفى يجميل، ولكني اواجة مشكلة الان في تحميل كتاب مقاومة المواد : اختبارات الخرسانة حيث اني لم استطيع تحميله لا من الرابط الاول ولا من الرابط الجديد (الربد شير) علما باني سبق وان حملت بعض الفصول الاسبوع الماضي ولكني لم استطيع الان من تحميل المتبقي بسبب عدم توفر الملف ، ارجو المساعدة لان هذا الكتاب مهم جدا لي ولكم جزاء الاحسان...


----------



## sahm_elislam (26 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن لي عندك طلب ضروري ....كتاب الدكتور محمود امام .. مقاومة المواد ..كنت محتاجة ضروري والرابط لم يفتح فلو عندك ياريت تنزله على الموقع.
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sawam (1 يونيو 2007)

يبشمهندس مصطفى يكريم، ارجو اسعاف طلبنا في اعادة تحميل كتاب مقاومة المواد : اختبارات الخرسان 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sawam (1 يونيو 2007)

يبشمهندس مصطفى يكريم، ارجو اسعاف طلبنا في اعادة تحميل كتاب مقاومة المواد : اختبارات الخرسانة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## civilworks (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع.... و أتمنى أن تجيبني على ما هو ات:
gama c	1.2	gama s	1.15 

fy	(c/d)max	(c/d)min	b	d	Mu	f cu	c/d	c1	
360	0.44	0.125	300	550	12	25 4.348131783	
400	0.42	0.125	300	650	12	30 5.629165125	
450	0.4	0.125	350	600	18	30 4.582575695	




بالنسبة للقيمة c/d كبف يمكن حسابها عن طريق معادلة
لأنها كما تعلم مربوطة ب fy في جدول في الكود المصري ...ولم اجد معادلة لحسابها...


----------



## engms.2006 (13 يونيو 2007)

ما الاقكيش عندكم كتب هندسة صحية يا جماعة لو سمحتم 


ولكم جزيل الشكر 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م السعودى (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك يا مهندس مطصفى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيد طه محمد (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس ما شاءالله


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 يناير 2008)

مهندس مصطفى قال:


> [FRAME="7 70"]
> 
> [FRAME="7 70"]
> ثانيا: كتاب الصدم والكلال : الاستاذ / الدكتور/ محمود امام
> ...


----------



## محمد الحسون (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزبز


----------



## amr_88888888 (8 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا اسف لعدم ردى على الاخوة لانى كنت مشغول الفترة الماضية قرابه العشرة شهور ولم ادخل المنتدى ولكن اوجه عنايتهم ان الملفات موجودة الان على موقع جامعه المنصورة فى الهندسة قسم الهندسة المدنيه www.mans.edu.eg


----------



## khaledGCV (11 فبراير 2008)

thank you a lot my freind


----------



## صروح عربية (11 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ياباشا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (24 فبراير 2008)

يامهندس مصطفى 

جزاكـ الله خير 

لكن كتاب مقاومة مواد ليس موجود

لوسمحت أعد رفعه حتى تعم الفائدة 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sherifmadkor (25 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_organizer (28 فبراير 2008)

thnx ya handaza ... bs momkin ala2y kotob lildoctor a7md elnmr ???? yareet lw feeh terfa3ha w gazak allah kol 5eer


----------



## birdcool2003 (2 مارس 2008)

اللنكات مش بتفتح وما فيش تنزيل علي طول يا ريت الافادة


----------



## المهندس النحيف (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا للمجهود الكبير وبورك فيك


----------



## ماجدان (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم / م. مصطفى 
يشرفنى جدا التعرف أليك أنا هندسة المنصوره ومن أشدى معجبى بدكتور محمود أمام بس يا خساره مسافر دلوقتى ... هو حضرتك بتشتغل أيه وفين وحضرتك منين 
رقم تليفونى 0124563861
م. أحمد جليدان 
سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## دعاء_ممدوح (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو وضع كتب للخرسانة وخاصة خرسانة الفرقة الثالثة الترم الاول حيث أننى بحاجة شديدة إليها


----------



## ماجدان (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مهندسه / دعاء 
تحيه طيبه وبعد ........ يمكننى إفادتك بأكبر كميه من كتب الخرسانه والجداول للصف الثالث بإذن الله تعالى 
وعذرا أنى لا أستطيع رفعها غلى السايت لأنها ليست فى صورة ملفات على الكمبيوتر الخاص بى 
يمكن التراسل عبر الأميل 
Ahmedglidan(at)hotmail.com
Ahmedgledan(at)yahoo.com

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (23 مارس 2008)

المهندس احمد سالدان وانا اتشرف بمعرفتك م. مصطفى غنيم 0167098631 لو كنت فى مصر 
ghonaim85 ( at ) y a h o o o o o o . c o m


----------



## بسام اليمني (14 أبريل 2008)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور


----------

